# Where are my 3.2 TT owners at!?



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

I rarely see anybody posting a 3.2! Where is everybody?


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

I am in NJ


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice! I'm in Florida, I can't figure out why I never see these cars!


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

where in FL? no V6 here but 2.0T


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

There are a few of us around. Most just don't post here much anymore.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a 3.2... Sort of...


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

Pictures?!


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Quebec, Canada!

bagged 6 speed 3.2


roof top-B&W (3 of 12) by bbswagen, on Flickr


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

rickylm said:


> Yea I know right! :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> Between Tampa/Orlando



nice. im in orlando area


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

BBSWagen said:


> Quebec, Canada!
> 
> bagged 6 speed 3.2
> 
> ...


 Looks good, I don't usually like the bag look but that's sitting just right!


tt-ho said:


> nice. im in orlando area


Nice, I've never seen an MK2 TT on the streets since i've owned this.

Anybody got any modifications done? If so, what kind?

Here is my 08' TT



















Matte black exhaust tips.










I also have my emblems matte black.


----------



## miwim (May 13, 2008)

Colorado.... 3.2++


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

Vegas.....

Posted from the Davespeed R&D facility.....


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

In Miami!! These cars are rare!!!:thumbup: I'm currently selling my 2009 with 24k miles and warranty!


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

thats mine.. evoms intake, h&r lowering springs, forgestar 19x9 et37 with the help of 5mm spacers all around. thinkin about getting the TTs fromt bumper soon and vinyl wrapping the roof black.. 


im in vegas too


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

xBassi said:


> thats mine.. evoms intake, h&r lowering springs, forgestar 19x9 et37 with the help of 5mm spacers all around. thinkin about getting the TTs fromt bumper soon and vinyl wrapping the roof black..
> 
> 
> im in vegas too


Nice dude, what year?


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

manuel said:


> In Miami!! These cars are rare!!!:thumbup: I'm currently selling my 2009 with 24k miles and warranty!


My 08' has 73k.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

rickylm said:


> Looks good, I don't usually like the bag look but that's sitting just right!
> 
> 
> Nice, I've never seen an MK2 TT on the streets since i've owned this.
> ...



Nice man! Yea i dont see them around all that often either, maybe once in awhile. I do know there's a black roadster that goes to LA Fitness near Fashion Square Mall since I see it there sometimes.

I'm dropped with H&R springs and planning to add downpipe and retune to Stage 2 soon.


----------



## Phuzun (Feb 19, 2012)

I rarely see any other TTs in my area. The dealership has had a few MK2s in the past year, but I've seen only a single TTS and a few MK1s around by owners.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

2008 of course.. i thought 08 was the only year the 3.2 came out. i also think theres a very few that came out in 09

im at 63,3xx miles


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

2009 was the last year made for the Audi TT 3.2.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Once upon a time.


----------



## Wonger (Aug 26, 2010)

Freshly Bagged in Toronto. 19x9.5 ET22, 19x10.5 ET22, Pretty sure most aggressive fitment for an MK2 TT in North America  Mexipoke not included because that just looks ridiculous...


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

^^^ is tht ocean blue pearl??


----------



## Wonger (Aug 26, 2010)

Yup


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Wonger said:


> Yup


nice! the best color  lol


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

this is for 3.2 owners only.. u guys with the turbo gotta leave.. lol


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

xBassi said:


> this is for 3.2 owners only.. u guys with the turbo gotta leave.. lol


What if....


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

Still here... I have a nice project rolling along. I can hopefully post details and whatnot later this summer.

For now I'll just leave this here courtesy of 034... :laugh:


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

NeverOEM said:


> Once upon a time.


Beautiful car also!


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

Im looking to get new wheels in the future, whats the biggest low profiles youve guys put on yours?


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

xBassi said:


> 2008 of course.. i thought 08 was the only year the 3.2 came out. i also think theres a very few that came out in 09
> 
> im at 63,3xx miles


How much did the springs run you and how much did you drop it?


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

xBassi said:


> this is for 3.2 owners only.. u guys with the turbo gotta leave.. lol


this should be changed to "Non-RS" lol :laugh:


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

rickylm said:


> How much did the springs run you and how much did you drop it?


Id sell you my H&R but too bad it wont fit. Its a nice drop but I wanted to go lower so I got coilovers on order.


----------



## audi_rs (Aug 7, 2005)

ontario canada area. 2008 MT, full TT-s conversion (rear muffler+fog light included)


----------



## xpanel (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey guys. Just picked up my MK2 3.2 MT TT this weekend.


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

How about three 3.2's...










Posted from the Davespeed R&D facility.....


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Nice herd of VR6s!


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

My 3.2 6MT with Schrick 268/264 cams, UM Tune, Modshack VTDA intake, VF engine mount, VWR trans mount, VWR dogbone, Tyrolsport Deadset collars, TTRS Mag Ride suspension (switched out my stock MagRide just for a refresh and small upgrade), TTRS rear sway bar, VMR V710 18x8.5 wheels, Michelin PSS tires, Haldex Performance Controller and Milltek CBE on order.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

If you guys are interested in a downpipe and hi-flow cat setup, please post here so USP does not forget us 3.2 TT owners

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...orts-MK5-R32-down-pipe-test-pipe-combo!/page4


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

I think we have the same color @audi_rs


----------



## Wonger (Aug 26, 2010)

Taken in Columbia, South Carolina


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

Anybody have any videos of exhaust work they have had done?


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Wow, nice looking ride! Thats the same color I have!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

08 Man. 3.2 near Atlanta here. :thumbup:

Just like when I had my 08 R32, you dont need a lot of aftermarket stuff like the 2.0T guys. A good set of wheels, coils/air and exhuast is all a VR needs. :laugh:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

For the exhaust note comment, here's a video of my car. It's pretty cheesy, but a lot of people were bothering me to note the shape the car was in at that point in time.


----------



## zhclvn (Jul 27, 2013)

Woot  I'm from California. My 3.2L feels bit slow ): Looking to get upgrades


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

NeverOEM said:


> For the exhaust note comment, here's a video of my car. It's pretty cheesy, but a lot of people were bothering me to note the shape the car was in at that point in time.


 Nice bro! Audi's are meant to be black!


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

I heard a straight piped VR6 and it was beautiful. Anybody else have it done?


----------



## Herron_mac1 (Jul 18, 2006)

My TT. currently not driveable due to mismatched tires, new fronts on the way.opcorn:


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

*Msg to Roman in Montreal Canada, clear your inbox...*

Msg to Roman in Montreal Canada, clear your inbox......am unable to send you the MSS info requested because you are up to storage quota according to your Service provider.

William


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

NeverOEM said:


> For the exhaust note comment, here's a video of my car. It's pretty cheesy, but a lot of people were bothering me to note the shape the car was in at that point in time.


 Nice!


----------



## zhclvn (Jul 27, 2013)

Straight piped all the way? I have my resonators taken out and they are okay. They get bit rasppy on the long run.


----------



## zhclvn (Jul 27, 2013)

My 3.2 TT on the track


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

zhclvn said:


> Straight piped all the way? I have my resonators taken out and they are okay. They get bit rasppy on the long run.


I want that sound at around 2k rpms to maintain throughout.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

pal said:


> If you guys are interested in a downpipe and hi-flow cat setup, please post here so USP does not forget us 3.2 TT owners
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...orts-MK5-R32-down-pipe-test-pipe-combo!/page4


Anyone have their usp's mk5 test pipes on their 3.2?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------

